#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Looking for API579 Excel calculation

## flawless11

Anyone here can help me. Please send me here or my email *combustion16@gmail.com



Thank you*See More: Looking for API579 Excel calculation

----------


## MarioJulio

I will send you something I have to your email...

----------


## M.Hafiz

Hi. Can you also share the excel spreadsheet with me at enjinbaru@gmail.com.
Thank you so much.

----------


## b89502164

Hi. Can you also share the excel spreadsheet with me at b89502165@gmail.com.
Thank you so much.

----------

